# TUTO : connexion internet sur Mac via son Blackberry Bold



## Phil1982 (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous.. _les modos n'hesitez pas a deplacer mon sujet si jamais ca a été posté ou si la catégorie est mauvaise.. pour les mobiles il n'y a l'air d'avoir une section que pour l'iPhone.. et j'ai fait une recherche avant, rien trouvé.. bref._

Voici comment j'ai fait pour connecter mon Blackberry Bold a mon mac.. me servant donc du Bold comme modem. Car meme apres avoir installé Blackberry Desktop Manager, et que mon Bold ait été bien reconnu dans les prefs reseaux, rien a faire, pas possible ca marche pas 
Donc en fait voici l'astuce qui ne marchera pas je pense pour tout le monde, car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il avait plusieurs versions de Bold :mouais:

Ca se connecte *par USB deja*, pas bluetooth. Dans les pref reseaux de preferences systeme, lorsque le Blackberry est connecté par USB, logiquement vous avez une petite fenetre qui apparait (a la premiere connexion du Bold) et qui vous dit qu'un nouveau service est dispo. Sinon c'est peut etre car vous n'avez pas installé Blackberry Desktop Manager.



Une fois que c'est ok, dans les reglages (_cf captures ecrans_), créez une configuration que vous appelez comme ca vous chante.

Ensuite il faut mettre **99***1#* dans "telephone number".

Dans "account name" (bon moi c'est en anglais mais pas dur de convertir) vous mettez *votre propre numero de telephone*, genre 06.11.12.13.14.

Dans mot de passe vous mettez les* 6 derniers chiffres de votre numero de telephone*. Dans mon exemple (j'espere que c'est le numero de personne ) ce sera 121314.





Dans la partie "avancés" (bouton a cliquer au dessous) : pour le "vendor" choississez *SIERRA* (_ou "Sierra Wireless"_) ! Surtout pas Research in Motion de m** qui marche pas  (débile ca)

Choisissez ensuite comme model "*GSM*" et comme APN, vous mettez *le point d'acces de votre operateur*.
_Si je me rappelle bien par exemple pour bouygues c'est ebouygtel quelque chose comme ca. Moi ici en Turquie j'ai du rentré "internet"... Je vous laisse vous debrouiller pour votre point d'acces (au pire en naviguant dans votre telephone vous le trouverez)._





Et vous n'avez rien d'autre a changer.. Pour un acces rapide cliquez sur "afficher le modem dans la barre de menu" c'est tout..​
Et pour surveiller votre consommation.. je vous envoie LA

Enjoy it


----------



## trucmuche2005 (15 Mars 2012)

Merci pour le tuto !  Sympa 

Deux petites question à ceux qui l'auraient essayé... 

1) plus de deux ans plus tard ce post, il n'est toujours pas possible d'utiliser le Bluetooth ?

2) Est-ce la même chose lorsqu'on est en Belgique ? Le "telephone number" est-il le même ? On doit aussi mettre les 6 derniers chiffres du numéro de tél dans "account name" ? Et on doit aussi choisir "Sierra" ??

Grand merci, en tout cas !


----------

